# Computer won't boot from cd!!!?



## jloen

I decided to format the hard-drive and re-install windows. I changed the BIOS settings so that it would boot from CD before the drive (at IDE-0), but the computer just continued to load windows. I looked again to see if I forgot to save it the settings or something, but sure enough, the CD was the first priority. I then removed IDE-0 from the list completely, and it told me that it failed to boot, and that it could find no boot record in the CD-Drive

I thought that it may be my Windows CD, so I put in a linux cd (UBCD) that I happened to have in my possession, but that gave me the same error. I tried all sorts of boot settings, but no result?
SOMEONE PLEASE HELP

Additional Details

i have two internal cd drivers and it doesn't work on both

oh it is saying "For Realtek RTL8139(X)/8130/810X PCL Fast Ethernet Controller v2.2.13 (020326)
PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, Check Cable
PXE-E61: Exiting PXE-ROM"


----------



## MMM

Does your bios detect the cd roms


----------



## jloen

MMM said:


> Does your bios detect the cd roms



both are working normally in windows


----------



## bkribbs

When your computer boots, you need to go into BIOS. You do this by hitting f12 or esc or some key depending on your computer. Then, you need to change the boot order to boot from the cd drive before the hard drive.


----------



## jloen

*PLEASE READ MY THREAD BEFORE ANSWERING!!!*
* ("I changed the BIOS settings so that it would boot from CD before the drive (at IDE-0), but the computer just continued to load windows. I looked again to see if I forgot to save it the settings or something, but sure enough, the CD was the first priority. I then removed IDE-0 from the list completely, and it told me that it failed to boot, and that it could find no boot record in the CD-Drive")
*


----------



## MMM

I imagine your two cd roms are on one cable and are ide connections, make sure one is master and the other is slave as sometimes people use cable select which can cause problems.
see how you go with this and do check to see if bios is recognising your cd roms

Which windows OS are you trying to load

One last thought on this... do you have a dvd rom installed and is your OS on a CD or DVD.


----------



## jloen

i have xp  and trying to setup xp and yes both cd drives are on one cable


----------



## MMM

Are you going to answer my other questions.


----------



## jloen

i have xp installed on hard drive. and two internal cd dvd drives plus one new external expensive high quality cd dvd (blue ray) drive and it wont boot a cd.
additional details:
now i configured the bios that it should only boot the device i seleccted and no other, and it keeps saying "media failure... insert boot media in selected device and press any key to continue" (!) And i tried it with "windows 7 ult. "windows xp pro" "UBCD (some linux bootable hard disk configurator)" and still "media failure... insert boot media in selected device and press any key to continue"!!!!!!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## Aastii

remove the cables from 1 of your drives then try again.

If same problem, put the cables back in and remove them from the other and try again.

If it still happens, do other CDs work (other discs that aren't boot CDs I mean)?

If so, are the Windows discs you are using genuine or burned to DVD?

and MMM, if you look at the bottom of your posts, there is an option to edit your post. If you use that, you can add extra information, remove information, or change information, without double or triple posting


----------



## bkribbs

jloen said:


> *PLEASE READ MY THREAD BEFORE ANSWERING!!!*
> * ("I changed the BIOS settings so that it would boot from CD before the drive (at IDE-0), but the computer just continued to load windows. I looked again to see if I forgot to save it the settings or something, but sure enough, the CD was the first priority. I then removed IDE-0 from the list completely, and it told me that it failed to boot, and that it could find no boot record in the CD-Drive")
> *



Dude. Chill. I was up early, and skimmed it, and somehow missed it. Sorry.



MMM said:


> I imagine your two cd roms are on one cable and are ide connections, make sure one is master and the other is slave as sometimes people use cable select which can cause problems.
> see how you go with this and do check to see if bios is recognising your cd roms





MMM said:


> Which windows OS are you trying to load






MMM said:


> One last thought on this... do you have a dvd rom installed and is your OS on a CD or DVD.



There is a nice edit button


----------



## johnb35

bkribbs said:


> There is a nice edit button



Taken care of, posts merged.


----------



## MMM

johnb35 said:


> Taken care of, posts merged.


Sorry guys I forgot about the edit as I was trying to help this one before signing off.

jloen
How did you go with the install, has it worked.


----------

